# US source for TPN+?



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone know where to get Tropica Plant Nutrition + liquid (with N and P)http://www.tropica.com/go.asp?article=687 in the US? Big Al's only has the regular Plant Nutrition.


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

Why not just look up on a site called James's planted tank, you will find all the information on how to make a single solution of micros and macros with practically the exact same values, thats what i do and it saves you a fortune.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

You may be right. I found a UK shop that had it but it will cost a fortune for international shipping!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I think you may be out of luck. I was lucky enough to catch the eye of an employee of Tropica in Denmark with some of my plants. We arranged a swap where in exchange fror my plants he sent me 500ml tpn+, tpn+ root tabs and some plants.

Maybe try sending tropica an e-mail to see what could be done.



Bunbuku said:


> You may be right. I found a UK shop that had it but it will cost a fortune for international shipping!


----------

